# Choctawhatchee Bay..worth it?



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a bass fisherman at heart, but have dabbled in trout and red fishing as well. After being out of the area for a few years (and sold my bass boat) I'm looking to purchase another boat. Is it worth looking for a dual purpose boat so I can fish in the bay? Is the fishing in the bay worth the trouble? Someone who has regular success in the bay, around Eglin maybe, could sway me greatly. Give me reasons to go to the salt. Thanks.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I would say yes. We fish from our kayaks in the bay and are a little limited by access, but we always catch "something", that is speckled trout, redfish, umm catfish, lizardfish....

with a boat I would think the ability to move around to look for the fish would be a huge advantage.

P_


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

If you have access to eglin, a yak would be just fine. But if you are not catching anything there and u want to motivate on over to one of the bridges, do the boat thing. I have caught more fish on the shores of Eg than I have at the bridges (in the bay).


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

It's redfish heaven. Swayed yet?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes. Get a aul hull boat, make sure it has a "v" bottom and higher freeboard than a normal bass boat. A flat bottom hull and low sides will not make you very happy if you get caught out in the bay when it starts whitecapping. 
If you get a freshwater trolling motor, hang on a zinc anode on the shaft if there isn't one.
And if you can, get the Mil gold license, fresh/salt/hunt- $20


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*bay fishing*

Yes, it is worthwhile..... I've had good LUCK out there....emphasize 'luck'....

But I'm gonna spend the next few weeks---till June 1--- working the bay and trying to learn how to really fish it

I fish out of a 19' offshore but mounted a big trolling motor on the back......Its OK.... But, when the wind rises, no trolling motor will control the boat with the high sides.....

It is a pretty good compromisefor fishing the bay and gulf........


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I love the bay. I grew up on it. Day or night rain/shine I just about guarentee I can catch fish in choctawhatchee bay 365 days a year. Flounder are killer in the sound, trout are plentyful pretty much anywhere, eglin and hogtown are 2 of my favorites, then reds.. well reds are everryywhere literally. in the cold months sheeps are on the bridges.. umm just pm me if you get a bout whenever ill point you in the right direction!


----------

